# Zoloft (Sertraline) vs Lexapro (Escitalopram)



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

After going through the recovery stores, a lot of people seem to have had good results with Lexapro. Some but not so many with Zoloft.

Is it worth trying to swap my prescription to Lexapro before I start taking it. I'm not depressed but am having anxiety problems and panic attacks, which sends DR through the roof. Am not depressed.

I thought things were improving, so had held off taking it, but apparently not.

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

the only reason I would push to get the script swapped would be if you noticed a strong pattern of negative side effects with zoloft that wasn't so pronounced with lexapro. otherwise, you might as well try it, as it is meant for anxiety as well as depression. it takes time to determine whether or not it's doing anything, so if you're the kind of person who imposed an artificial deadline upon yourself it may not cooperate with that idea. but it's difficult to conclusively eliminate a possibility without testing it out, and sertraline is usually the first med they like to try for anxiety and/or depression. there may be some pushback if you try to swap it without ever taking it.

if, taking that into account, you still think you should push to swap it, that's up to you. I don't think it's a bad idea, I just don't think it's a necessary step right now.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks tfiio, I think your right.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I had sexual side effects from paxil and Effexor. I never did try Zoloft. Lexapro gives me no side effects. SSRIs halted my panic attacks. They all seemed to be equally effective.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Lexapro seems to be working for my anxiety.

Dosage is 30mg/d. Minor (sexual) side effects.

Haven't tried Zoloft.


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

I was on 75mg of Zoloft for 6 weeks and it made me CRAZY, made the dpdr way worse, then I switched to lexapro and I suppose I went back to baseline dpdr, Ive only been on it for 7 weeks and I added a low dose of risperdal 5 weeks ago so I'm hoping that It will aid me in my recovery


----------



## mar (May 26, 2017)

caseyb086 said:


> I was on 75mg of Zoloft for 6 weeks and it made me CRAZY, made the dpdr way worse, then I switched to lexapro and I suppose I went back to baseline dpdr, Ive only been on it for 7 weeks and I added a low dose of risperdal 5 weeks ago so I'm hoping that It will aid me in my recovery


Did you switch to lexapro direclty or decrease the dose of Zoloft first? I'm on 50 mg Sertraline and thinking of trying another srri, since Sertraline is making my dp worse.. (i think)


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

No I tapered off Zoloft completely before starting lexapro. I've currently been on lexapro for 8 weeks with no improvement. I'm going to give it a couple more weeks but then I guess it's back to the drawing board


----------



## mar (May 26, 2017)

ok. started reducing my dose 2 days ago. planning to do this really slowly.. with 12,5 mg/week. I feel more DP/DR now. just the same as when i was increasing the dose... hope it will get better when i'm off the sertaline. Did your dpdr also get worse when you tepered off zoloft?


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

No zoloft made my dp worse which is why I got off it, it didn't get better when I got off it , it went back to more baseline dp... which is bad enough lol.. sorry I'm not much help


----------



## mar (May 26, 2017)

I think it's making mine worse to. But it gets even worse every time I change my dose. anyway, hope you feel better soon!


----------

